# تعلم على برنامج Excel باللغة العربية



## مهندس محمد يامن (27 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم، الرجاء تنزيل الملف على جهاز الحاسب للإستفادة


----------



## REPTILE (8 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور جدا على مجهودك


----------



## عمرالحربي (17 يونيو 2007)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## mtc.eng (22 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## belal-alsharaa (25 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووور جدا يا مهندس محمد


----------



## هانى حسن ابراهيم (25 يونيو 2007)

لك الشكراجزله


----------



## الأمل (27 يونيو 2007)

الله يحفظك ياباشمهندس
ودمت فعالا جدا......


----------



## فهد ـالعتيبي (1 يوليو 2007)

اخوي الفاضل ... اشكرك على جهودك 

بس اتمنى من المشرفين نقل المشاركه الى المنتدى الصحيح

تحياتي


----------



## م.عز (2 يوليو 2007)

ألف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## هندسة_طبية (22 يوليو 2007)

الف شكر و في انتظار المزيد من الاسهامات


----------



## dalia gamal (27 يوليو 2007)

اريد المساعده لمشروع التخرج ضرورى واريد جمع معلومات عن artificial kidney وارسالها على ***** ****** eng_20082000 وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## magdy el wakeel (14 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## كاظم الجناني (18 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور جدا اخي العزيز


----------



## م. محمد الشهري (18 أغسطس 2007)

نُـــــــــــــــــــــــظر


----------



## سيد طه محمد (22 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور يا بشمهندس


----------



## علاء1981 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

رائع
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمدالقبالي (28 نوفمبر 2007)

tha:33: nk you


----------



## mahmoud askafe (22 يناير 2008)

مشكور جدا اخي الكريم
الله يعطيك الف عافيه..
شكرا......


----------



## نور الزمان (22 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو عبد الله كرم (23 يناير 2008)

شكراً لك وعلى العوموم أي سؤال في الإكسل أنا في الخدمة


----------



## رضا قسطل (23 يناير 2008)

واصل يا بطل.......مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر والرب يبارك فيك


----------



## الحنفي محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هدا المجهود الرائع


----------



## sunny9 (11 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى*

متشكرة جدا على شرح البرنامج بس هو في حاجه الصور مش واضحة قوى وانا كنت محتاجة للصور فى الشرح جدا:56::56:


----------



## salamro (15 يناير 2009)

اللهم انصر اخواننا في غزة و في كل اقطار العالم امين


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (15 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بكم جميعا


----------



## ghost_adel (20 يناير 2009)

خير الناس انفعهم للناس


----------



## اسيرالود (25 يناير 2009)

*مشكور*

اتمنى ان يكون البرنامج واضح


----------



## toldo (23 يونيو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مبرمج نت75 (26 يونيو 2009)

*مشكور جدا على مجهودك*​


----------



## الملك الضائع (29 يونيو 2009)

مشكور يا اخي وبارك الله فيمك وفي جميع من يخدم الناس بمثل هذه الكتب والمواضيع المهمة

شكرا:84:


----------



## magdi shafi (16 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا علي الموضوع الرائع


----------



## عاطف لافي الرشيدي (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احساس قيصر (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اليابانى سعد (5 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وجعل كل سعيكم للعلم ولتعليم غيركم 
ااامين​


----------



## abouoraby (2 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## saaddd (2 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

